# Lava rock safe?



## musicman980 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is this type of lava rock safe? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Backyard-Gril ... k/19581246 
It says its used as a radiant, but I don't know what that means or if its a normal lava rock but treated with something... idk.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

lava rock is actually pretty rough on fish. have you considered a trip to a land scape supply store in your area? i prefer to have a variety of rocks to choose from . just my opinion but i wouldnt use it. GL to ya


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

The only thing that lava rock is good for is in a shrimp tank. It grows a biofilm on it that shrimp cant get enough of it.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

find them in your local area aka out side lol our world is covered in rock have also went to my local counter top place and got lots of scrap marble its flat and stacks great


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

I have mixed lava rock and slate in my tank..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HVFsKi ... ata_player


----------

